# Holster for 915



## treysims22 (May 25, 2016)

I recently purchased a stealth operator full size holster for my carry gun. A Smith and Wesson 915. It is made of hard nylon so more flexible than kydex and more or less a semi custom holster. I am having problems with it being too lose for my pistol. I have lock up but the issue is it is not as tight as i want it. What can I do to make the holster fit tighter on my pistol?


----------

